# Spring Time Trexlertown Swap Meet May 5, 6, 7 2017



## jrapoza (Aug 23, 2015)

Greetings,


Springtime Trexlertown Swap Meet.


Trexlertown Fire Department


7723 Hamilton Blvd, Trexlertown, PA 18087.


Phone contact Joe Rapoza 508 558 5129.


Show times and dates


Friday May 5, 2017 to Sunday May 7, 2017.


Start time 4:00 pm runs all weekend until 1:00 pm Sunday May 7, 2017.


You do not need to pre-register or pre-pay. Show up when you like.


EVERYONE IS INVITED ALL MAKES MODELS AND STYLES.


Onsite camping available with restrooms.


25.00 per day.


Please consider posting this event on your facebook page, thank you. 


We hope to see you at the Swap.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

How is this associated with the velofest at the velodrome on the 6th?


----------

